
Show HN: USE Together 2.0 – Screenhero replacement for remote pair programming - jlehuraux
https://www.use-together.com
======
jlehuraux
Hey HN,

I'm Julien, CTO at OPEXMedia and we are building USE Together, a collaborative
screen sharing tool.

Back in 2015, Screenhero, beloved collaborative screen sharing tool, was
acquired by Slack. Two years later, it appeared no alternative was out. They
eventually decided to fully shut it down last December after integrating some
of its features in Slack, leaving no standalone tool to pair effectively.

Last year, we launched USE Together for Windows here on Product Hunt.
Initially thought for professionals needing to collaborate on remote desktop
environments, we decided to release it to everyone. We also released a Mac
version in closed alpha few months later. We took a different approach to what
Screenhero was and before it was shutdown. We offered a simple way to join a
screen through a web browser without having to download anything nor having to
subscribe to anything. We think today's digital collaboration should be that
easy: "Hey, can you help me with this issue? Here's a link to my screen".

Although joining someone's screen on a web browser is pretty cool, the
experience can be limited as there are many things that just cannot be done
with it, mainly for "security" reasons (hello alt-tab / cmd-tab).

We got a lot of valuable feedback from our early users. Six months ago, we
thus decided to rebuild USE Together, to bring you a way better experience. We
are aiming at making it the best pair programming / collaboration tool in the
world!

